# Viper 5901 Car Alarm



## Thunderdog38 (May 19, 2010)

I have a Viper 5901 car Alarm installed on a 2000 GMC Yukon/Denali. I have taken it to the installers on three different problem fixes. Every day especially at 2 or 3 a.m. the alarm will activate saying Trunk is Open. This is a false alarm and has been going on since Feb. 2010. I have just replaced the vehicle's battery and the problem is still current.
Can anyone explain what may be the possible cause of this?
Thanks!


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Thunderdog38


Could be that your trunk switch or sensor is shorting out.


----------



## Thunderdog38 (May 19, 2010)

Hello,
Thanks for the response! I am not sure about the sensor but I will run that by the installer because this is something that they may be overlooking.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Thunderdog38 said:


> I have a Viper 5901 car Alarm installed on a 2000 GMC Yukon/Denali. I have taken it to the installers on three different problem fixes. Every day especially at 2 or 3 a.m. the alarm will activate saying Trunk is Open. This is a false alarm and has been going on since Feb. 2010. I have just replaced the vehicle's battery and the problem is still current.
> Can anyone explain what may be the possible cause of this?
> Thanks!


 if the truck is out side, it could be a person knows it has the alarm and is setting it off to make you feel bad and shut it off for him.
It could be if your parked on a street near a pothole that the same truck is going by at the same time each night and setting it off. Really could be anything.........
Drop it off with them tell um to take there time finding the problem and you'll be back in a few days!


----------



## Cobraguy (Feb 9, 2010)

You know, I saw this on my house alarm once. The alarm would go off on one of the patio doors every morning about the same time. Couldn't figure it out for the life of me. Turns out, the sun would hit the door that time every morning, heat up the door, and expand it just enough to pull the sensors away from each other. Once the sensors were moved closer together, no more alarm. You might see if your sensor is set so close that cooling the trunk/car down at night is allowing it to trigger. Try adjusting your sensor and see if that doesn't help.


----------



## Zride (May 31, 2014)

I have gone through so much frustration due to this same problem. I have checked everything , gone to the authorized installers to have them diagnosis, call tech support repeatedly with the help of the authorized shop I used to both purchase and install the system. Even though I have took the system out and re-checked and re-installed the system myself again and again. I finally got directed tech support to relay the answer to solve the problem, only through the shop, they would not help or support customer (end user) calls regarding installation and/or problems relate to their products. Anyway after tons of time, money, research, and determination to resolve this problem I have finally got the solution from a directed tech person after he gave me hell for asking him for the answer he refused to talk to me. I had to get my shop to call him and get the solution. 

The viper alarms and DbALL modules are having problems where they are reporting a trunk open status. In order to fix this problem, remove (uncheck) the trunk reporting status option in the DBALL flash computer programmer. Then take the trunk trigger wire from the viper brain (blue)and pulse it so the brain sees the analog signal it would see through w2w. IE. ground the wire out and arm the alarm and it will give you the trunk open status. Remove the wire from ground and arm it again and it should not report the trunk open signal thereafter until this analog signal is detected. Again, once it gets this signal it will no longer react to the trunk open glitch it is receiving and only look for this analog signal. Problem finally solved.


----------



## Cobraguy (Feb 9, 2010)

One of these days Directed is going to piss off the wrong individual with their attitude regarding customer support and they are going to get the lawsuit they won't believe. If they force you to bring it to a shop, and that shop damages your vehicle...God help them.

Check out some of the Audiovox options for remote start/alarm. Shoot...I'm using some of their modules with the Viper stuff. Their customer support is AWESOME. Believe me, they get my next remote start/alarm.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Zride said:


> I have gone through so much frustration due to this same problem. I have checked everything , gone to the authorized installers to have them diagnosis, call tech support repeatedly with the help of the authorized shop I used to both purchase and install the system. Even though I have took the system out and re-checked and re-installed the system myself again and again. I finally got directed tech support to relay the answer to solve the problem, only through the shop, they would not help or support customer (end user) calls regarding installation and/or problems relate to their products. Anyway after tons of time, money, research, and determination to resolve this problem I have finally got the solution from a directed tech person after he gave me hell for asking him for the answer he refused to talk to me. I had to get my shop to call him and get the solution.
> 
> The viper alarms and DbALL modules are having problems where they are reporting a trunk open status. In order to fix this problem, remove (uncheck) the trunk reporting status option in the DBALL flash computer programmer. Then take the trunk trigger wire from the viper brain (blue)and pulse it so the brain sees the analog signal it would see through w2w. IE. ground the wire out and arm the alarm and it will give you the trunk open status. Remove the wire from ground and arm it again and it should not report the trunk open signal thereafter until this analog signal is detected. Again, once it gets this signal it will no longer react to the trunk open glitch it is receiving and only look for this analog signal. Problem finally solved.


 You did the install, they will help you with a remote start install. But basically if you are not MECP certified they will void you warranty for doing it.


----------

